# Plastidipped Lime Green :O.



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I was curious as to how this would come out, so 27$ and two cans of PLastidip green blaze later, here is my result.

This is a temporary thing, planning on rims soon.



Messed up that one^ Peeled and redid.





ANNNNNNNNNNND Done.



Not sure how I feel about it, but I have better things planned for sure.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it it's very different for sure lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

It stands out.... Would have done my old jeep in that color,


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Now add accents with that color and then its good lol. Like it


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe try doing the front grille too


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes! Do it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You need more lime green accents...

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm doing the grill/chrome trunk accent like green


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Not a big fan, tbh. Not trying to be a douche just not my cup of tea

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a fan but doesn't look bad. I'd just do the bow ties and that's it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm actually working on using the Blaze Blue plasti-dip. Did you use white plasti-dip as a base coat? Using a white base coat really makes the Blaze colors pop. If you want more of a darker tone try using black as the base coat.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I honestly would have, but the gray and glossy finish on the hubs made me look past the white basecoat.

It was just such a light glossy color - i was hoping that it would still pop, just to gauge it a little bit.

If you do the blue, go for the base coat and compare


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> Not a big fan, tbh. Not trying to be a douche just not my cup of tea
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


By all means please do give me your feedback . Was not taken in a douchy matter at all, It's honestly not for some people and I completely understand. Honestly, this is the most attention i've ever gotten with a car. For better or for worse - and I don't really like a lot of attention (Police wise)


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I really like it, from far away it would make me look twice


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry it looks ugly.

This color seems more fitted on a import ricer or some wannabe hella flush car. Not a Cruze with hub caps.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, I commend you for having the courage to do this. If you like it, that's all that matters. If the car was Blue Topaz Metallic I think it would look a lot better. Since the colors would contrast each other. With the black it's a little too much for me.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd say try the following:

*Black
*- Chrome under the window
- Gold part of the bowtie [front & rear]
- Chrome trunk trim

*Green*
- Chrome part of the bowtie [front & rear]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuc not much into lime green on any thing . I do like a good piece off pie with cool whip from time to time . 
That is definitely different .


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Octane Cruze said:


> I honestly would have, but the gray and glossy finish on the hubs made me look past the white basecoat.
> 
> It was just such a light glossy color - i was hoping that it would still pop, just to gauge it a little bit.
> 
> If you do the blue, go for the base coat and compare


Well I've done the chrome trim on the windows, the chrome bar on the trunk and the chrome piece on the rear bumper before I found out about using white as a base coat so those will have to be done next year. I still am going to try and get the front chrome done this year and that I will be using a white base coat on. I'm hoping to get more even coverage with the white base because painting over the chrome with Blaze required 6 to 7 seven light coats.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

brian v said:


> Yuc not much into lime green on any thing . I do like a good piece off pie with cool whip from time to time .
> That is definitely different .



Mmmmmmm....Pie.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

evo77 said:


> Sorry it looks ugly.
> 
> This color seems more fitted on a import ricer or some wannabe hella flush car. Not a Cruze with hub caps.


By all means, this was done as a "test" as you will. A guy in an M5 pulled next to me and started shaking his head in disapproval, honestly I like that - because it's a joke. People can either take this as a goofball temporary thing, or take it seriously - at the end of the day no cares where given on my part. Some people love it, others hate it. I love the color lime green, however I'll agree with you that this is ridiculous - but then again that's what i was going for.



SkullCruzeRS said:


> Well I've done the chrome trim on the windows, the chrome bar on the trunk and the chrome piece on the rear bumper before I found out about using white as a base coat so those will have to be done next year. I still am going to try and get the front chrome done this year and that I will be using a white base coat on. I'm hoping to get more even coverage with the white base because painting over the chrome with Blaze required 6 to 7 seven light coats.


Sounds like a plan, make sure you only use the can down to about 75%-80% then it starts to "speckle". You're taking a way more "professional" approach rather than how i did it. Kudos, and best of luck!


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Yuc not much into lime green on any thing . I do like a good piece off pie with cool whip from time to time .
> That is definitely different .


Pie is good, Key lime pie is the best evar imo.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'd say try the following:
> 
> *Black
> *- Chrome under the window
> ...


I'm going to take you up on the black, however on the "green" it wouldn't make sense for the next step for my car.
The green is a temporary thing, I have something much more intercepting in the mix .


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Action Hank said:


> I really like it, from far away it would make me look twice


Thanks dude  It certainly gets mad attention rofl.



99_XC600 said:


> Well, I commend you for having the courage to do this. If you like it, that's all that matters. If the car was Blue Topaz Metallic I think it would look a lot better. Since the colors would contrast each other. With the black it's a little too much for me.


As I said in a previous message it's just a temporary thing untill the other slice of the "pie" (no pun intended) comes in the mail. I'm not planning on any "supporting colors" to contrast it .


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

heres an idea for you : 
Colored Wheels: Sparco Assetto Gara - Make Driving Fun with Performance Tires & Wheels | Tire Rack

10 different colors and they come in 16, 17, and 18"


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

i agree with mick and roccity, maybe it would look a little better with more accents
personally i dont think any of those crazy blazer colors look good on cruzes


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Octane Cruze said:


> I'm going to take you up on the black, however on the "green" it wouldn't make sense for the next step for my car.
> The green is a temporary thing, I have something much more intercepting in the mix .


As long as you swap out green with whatever color you plan on eventually having as an accent, it will still look really nice. The key to accents is that they're accents, so subtlety is key.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Would those wheel covers look sic on a victory red cruze or what ? I hope some nut does that so we all can get our laugh on ....................... wait dude spy your buddy with that victory red cruzen , slide those wheel covers on and snap a few pics for the many fans here at the Cruze Talk .... PLEASE ... we won't laugh to much ,honest .


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

brian v said:


> Would those wheel covers look sic on a victory red cruze or what ? I hope some nut does that so we all can get our laugh on ....................... wait dude spy your buddy with that victory red cruzen , slide those wheel covers on and snap a few pics for the many fans here at the Cruze Talk .... PLEASE ... we won't laugh to much ,honest .


Ultimate prank

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Paint the car with the green. Remove the wheel covers and add an eibach drop spring and I think you'd be in business then.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> Not a big fan, tbh. Not trying to be a douche just not my cup of tea
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


Agreed, also not trying to be a douche. Diggin the led strips in the fogs though


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey how long dose that stuff take to dry and how many coats do u need for full coverage?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

It takes maybe 15 minutes to dry, and about 2 weeks for it to cure properly


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

